# Renzi: aboliremo finanziamento pubblico dei partiti, vitalizi, parlamento dimezzato,



## admin (27 Novembre 2012)

*Renzi: aboliremo finanziamento pubblico dei partiti, vitalizi, parlamento dimezzato,*

Su *facebook *e* twitter* gira questa immagine, che recita: Se vince *Renzi *aboliamo il *finanziamento* pubblico dei *partiti*.







Ci credete? Aò...


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Novembre 2012)

Non c'è nessun virgolettato di Renzi a riguardo...


----------



## Doctore (28 Novembre 2012)

Impossibile ci vogliono i numeri in parlamento senza di quelli non si va da nessuna parte...Poi che lui lo voglia e' una cosa ma farla e' un altra.


----------



## franko1986 (28 Novembre 2012)

Qualcuno dica a questa gentaglia che il popolo ha già votato per l'abolizione del finanziamento pubblico ai partiti molti anni fa.


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Novembre 2012)

Sentito adesso a Porta a Porta. Parlava sia di finanziamento che di vitalizi. Ìl problema è che è difficilmente realizzabile. Ce li vedo quei cani che votano per abolire la ragione per cui sono lì...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



franko1986 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno dica a questa gentaglia che il popolo ha già votato per l'abolizione del finanziamento pubblico ai partiti molti anni fa.



Voleva dire "rimborso"


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2012)

Mah sarebbe pure ora ..ma tanto ogni volta che si parla di queste cose , finisce sempre a tarallucci e vino. Detto cio' mi auguro le vinca renzi , almeno e' preparato e giovane, basti con sti vecchi, son sempre gli stessi da 50anni.


----------



## cris (28 Novembre 2012)

se fossero i cittadini a votare questa abolizione (gia votata, ma ignorata, per altro), in 5 minuti finirebbe la quesione, peccato che è impossibile che queste bestie rinuncino ai soldi che li fan arricchire a nostre spese


----------



## James Watson (28 Novembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessun virgolettato di Renzi a riguardo...



Renzi lo sta ripetendo in ogni modo da mesi...


----------



## Cm Punk (28 Novembre 2012)

Renzi è il nuovo berlusconi.


----------



## Doctore (28 Novembre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Renzi è il nuovo berlusconi.


Lo dicono solo quelli ossessionati da berlusca.Almeno rispetto a berlusconi non dice meno tasse per tutti o altri slogan imbecilli.


----------



## Cm Punk (28 Novembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Lo dicono solo quelli ossessionati da berlusca.Almeno rispetto a berlusconi non dice meno tasse per tutti o altri slogan imbecilli.


Magari ci arriverà 
Bah, non sono affatto ossessionato da Berlusca anzi.. 
comunque ritornando a Renzi, a me continua a non piacere, mi sembra tanto che venda solo fumo e dica qualche solita frase fatta per poter prendersi i voti facili,inoltre mi sembra simile in alcuni atteggiamenti e per la sua spavalderia, bho è una mia impressione forse dovuta alla zero fiducia verso tutta la classe politica, poi qualora vinca spero mi smentisca.


----------



## Bawert (28 Novembre 2012)

Io spero che vinca lui.


----------



## Prinz (28 Novembre 2012)

Non posso votare, perché non l'ho fatto al primo turno, ma se potessi voterei Renzi ad occhi chiusi. Di lui non mi fido, ma votare Bersani significa votare D'alema, Bindi, Veltroni, Franceschini, De Luca, Bassolino, tutto quell'apparato cattocomunista schifoserrimo che ha fatto più danni del berlusconismo per quanto mi riguarda


----------



## Vinz (28 Novembre 2012)

Se ci fosse stato De Luca, sarei andato a votare di corsa alle primarie.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Novembre 2012)

vincerà Bersani


----------



## Hammer (28 Novembre 2012)

non c'è da porsi il problema, vincerà (ahinoi) Bersani


----------



## Prinz (28 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse stato De Luca, sarei andato a votare di corsa alle primarie.



De Luca è sinceramente impresentabile, per come la vedo io. Poi proprio tu che mi par di capire sei uno che ci tiene al concetto di moralità in politica, dovresti diffidare dal ritenere De Luca candido sotto questo profilo. Certo, è oggettivamente impossibile negare che De Luca, al netto dei suoi enormi difetti ed errori, abbia fatto molto di buono per la città. Ma un conto è governare Salerno, un conto è governare una nazione. In ogni caso stai sicuro che se Bersani dovesse diventare primo ministro, De luca ha già la poltrona da ministro assicurata, visto il mare di voti che gli ha portato alle primarie


----------



## Vinz (29 Novembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> De Luca è sinceramente impresentabile, per come la vedo io. Poi proprio tu che mi par di capire sei uno che ci tiene al concetto di moralità in politica, dovresti diffidare dal ritenere De Luca candido sotto questo profilo. Certo, è oggettivamente impossibile negare che De Luca, al netto dei suoi enormi difetti ed errori, abbia fatto molto di buono per la città. Ma un conto è governare Salerno, un conto è governare una nazione. In ogni caso stai sicuro che se Bersani dovesse diventare primo ministro, De luca ha già la poltrona da ministro assicurata, visto il mare di voti che gli ha portato alle primarie



Il fatto è che, dietro i presunti illeciti di De Luca, mi è sembrato che ci sia stata sempre una finalità per il bene di Salerno, tipo posti di lavoro, per esempio. Poi vai a capire se lui (o qualche suo amico) c'ha guadagnato...
Sul fatto che sarebbe inadeguato alla presidenza ( e che governare una provincia è un'altra cosa), sono d'accordo. Anche se sarei stato curioso di vederlo alla regione. Ma figurarsi se i napoletani votano il sindaco di Salerno. Lì secondo me si sarebbe davvero potuto vedere se metteva davvero le mani in pasta


----------



## Vinz (29 Novembre 2012)

Se, vabbè.


----------



## Prinz (29 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che, dietro i presunti illeciti di De Luca, mi è sembrato che ci sia stata sempre una finalità per il bene di Salerno, tipo posti di lavoro, per esempio. Poi vai a capire se lui (o qualche suo amico) c'ha guadagnato...
> Sul fatto che sarebbe inadeguato alla presidenza ( e che governare una provincia è un'altra cosa), sono d'accordo. Anche se sarei stato curioso di vederlo alla regione. Ma figurarsi se i napoletani votano il sindaco di Salerno. Lì secondo me si sarebbe davvero potuto vedere se metteva davvero le mani in pasta



Beh, ma allora dobbiamo metterci d'accordo su quali siano i contorni del concetto di moralità e se è il caso di indignarci solamente laddove vengano in essere profili di responsabilità penale. Io non mi riferisco solo alle inchieste che vedono coinvolto De Luca, ma all'impressionante sistema di lottizzazione che ha creato a Salerno e che ha contribuito a costruire l'enorme consenso di cui gode. Una metodologia clientelare che non ha niente di tanto diverso dal modus operandi tipico della tanto vituperata Prima Repubblica (posti di lavoro e prebende in cambio di voti). Senza contare che quella di De Luca a Salerno è una dittatura. Non sono ammesse voci fuori dal coro. Chiunque osi un minimo alzare la voce è out.


----------



## Doctore (29 Novembre 2012)

L ex presidente della regione sicilia lombardo ha dato migliaia posti di lavoro nel pubblico(arrivando a quota 20000 dipendenti pubblici nella regione) e ha mandato in default la sicilia.Adesso la regione sicilia e' senza soldi per via della spending review e malgoverno.Se questi sono gli esempi...allora che vinca grillo e mandi ******* tutto in modo definitivo.


----------



## James Watson (29 Novembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Non posso votare, perché non l'ho fatto al primo turno, ma se potessi voterei Renzi ad occhi chiusi. Di lui non mi fido, ma votare Bersani significa votare D'alema, Bindi, Veltroni, Franceschini, De Luca, Bassolino, tutto quell'apparato cattocomunista schifoserrimo che ha fatto più danni del berlusconismo per quanto mi riguarda



Al di là delle considerazioni su berlusconi e il resto... è possibile registrarsi via mail e fax per votare al ballottaggio.

Tutto ciò che devi sapere sul voto del 2 dicembre | Partito Democratico

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Renzi è il nuovo berlusconi.



Ma per favore.


----------



## Prinz (29 Novembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Al di là delle considerazioni su berlusconi e il resto... è possibile registrarsi via mail e fax per votare al ballottaggio.
> 
> Tutto ciò che devi sapere sul voto del 2 dicembre | Partito Democratico
> 
> ...


già ci avevo pensato, grazie James


----------



## Vinz (29 Novembre 2012)

Olè


----------



## Nick (29 Novembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> L ex presidente della regione sicilia lombardo ha dato migliaia posti di lavoro nel pubblico(arrivando a quota 20000 dipendenti pubblici nella regione) e ha mandato in default la sicilia.Adesso la regione sicilia e' senza soldi per via della spending review e malgoverno.Se questi sono gli esempi...allora che vinca grillo e mandi ******* tutto in modo definitivo.



20000 dipendenti pubblici è un numero abominevole e raccapricciante.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Novembre 2012)

Se mi puntassero una pistola alla tempia,imponendomi di votare qualcuno,voterei lui.
Basta marcioni stile Bersani,Berlusca,ecc.


----------



## Emanuele (29 Novembre 2012)

Mi è piaciuta l'idiozia che ha detto ieri sulle norme sul lavoro: 2700 sono troppe, ne bastano cinquanta o sessanta (!!!)


----------



## korma (29 Novembre 2012)

blablablablablabla...ma come parlano sempre bene prima!li voterei tutti in campagna elettorale!!pagliacci indegni,prima restituite i soldi rubati ,poi ne riparliamo!provo solo pieta' per i beoti che ,oltre ai soldi che ci han *******, gli danno altri 2 euro a sto giro!!le comiche!


----------



## juventino (29 Novembre 2012)

Certo che ne sta sparando pur di riuscire ad avere qualche chance.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Novembre 2012)

....è poi creerà tre milioni di posti di lavoro.


----------



## cris (29 Novembre 2012)

Grane sul bilancio in Palazzo Vecchio. La Corte dei Conti ha inviato al Comune i rilievi sull'assestamento del Bilancio 2012: non sarebbe rispettato il Patto di stabilità e la spesa del personale sfora del 120%, in particolare risultano superiori del 50% della spesa sostenuta nel 2009 i costi sostenuti per il personale con contratto a termine. Il tutto aggravato dalla previsione per il 2012 di nuove assunzioni di personale. La Corte dei Conti definisce il Bilancio del Comune di Firenze «contrario ai principi di sana gestione e denota il permanere di una situazione di precarietà finanziaria, sottolineando una reiterata irregolarità contabile».


----------



## franko1986 (30 Novembre 2012)

Ragazzi dai, siamo seri. C'abbiamo creduto venti anni fa con Berlusconi, saremo "così ******** da votare" (cit.) questo qui?

Posto che io non voto centro-sinistra (né centro e né centro-destra), se per un attimo smettessimo di ascoltare le sue parole grondanti miele (e demagogia, ma quella vera, quella fatta di slogan, altroché Grillo) e andassimo a leggere il suo programma (basta andare sul suo sito) ci accorgeremo di quanto sia sbagliato e iniquo.

Zero tutele ai lavoratori (anzi, conversione in part-time dei contratti pubblici), zero tutele per la correzione dei disastri fatti dai governi precedenti (riforma delle pensioni, leggi ad personam, iva, tutto resterà invariato), nessun impegno serio sul fronte energetico, una mare di privatizzazioni e liberalizzazioni, commistioni con le banche (proprio loro che oggi ci hanno portato sul baratro) DICHIARATE nel programma, vendita dei beni demaniali. In pratica, un programma di destra fatto da un Berlusconi del 2012.

Capisco i giovani ragazzi inesperti che del Berlusconismo non hanno ricordo (ma vi basta guardare come siamo ridotti oggi come Nazione e come Popolo), ma davvero persone che professano un'ideologia di sinistra che votano Renzi non le capirò mai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Novembre 2012)

renzi


----------



## Stex (30 Novembre 2012)

non cambiera nulla.


----------



## James Watson (30 Novembre 2012)

korma ha scritto:


> blablablablablabla...ma come parlano sempre bene prima!li voterei tutti in campagna elettorale!!pagliacci indegni,prima restituite i soldi rubati ,poi ne riparliamo!provo solo pieta' per i beoti che ,oltre ai soldi che ci han *******, gli danno altri *2 euro a sto giro*!!le comiche!



Questo non è vero, delle due l'una: o non sei informato o sei in malafede.
Il pagamento dei due euro fatto per il primo turno è sufficiente per votare al ballottaggio.


----------



## James Watson (30 Novembre 2012)

franko1986 ha scritto:


> Zero tutele ai lavoratori (anzi, conversione in part-time dei contratti pubblici),




"Al fine di combattere la precarietà e ridurre il cuneo fiscale, tutti i nuovi contratti a tempo indeterminato avranno un bonus contributivo di 1000 euro l'anno, cioè quasi cento euro al mese, per tre anni, con una riduzione del costo contributivo di circa il 20 per cento per gli operai e del 15 per cento per gli impiegati secondo i dati della CGIA di Mestre. Il finanziamento di questo intervento pari a 1,5 miliardi avverrà tagliando la spesa pubblica. Tale bonus sarà aumentato di ulteriori 200 euro per le aziende che tramutino in contratti a tempo indeterminato una quota superiore al 40 per cento dei contratti a tempo determinato in essere alla fine dell'anno 2012."

Devo continuare con il resto?


----------



## Doctore (30 Novembre 2012)

franko1986 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi dai, siamo seri. C'abbiamo creduto venti anni fa con Berlusconi, saremo "così ******** da votare" (cit.) questo qui?
> 
> Posto che io non voto centro-sinistra (né centro e né centro-destra), se per un attimo smettessimo di ascoltare le sue parole grondanti miele (e demagogia, ma quella vera, quella fatta di slogan, altroché Grillo) e andassimo a leggere il suo programma (basta andare sul suo sito) ci accorgeremo di quanto sia sbagliato e iniquo.
> 
> ...


Onestamente io di berlusconi cose di destra non ne ho viste fare...anzi ha appesantito ancora di piu lo stato(cassa integrazione e welafare).


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Novembre 2012)

Le promesse di Renzi ricordano sinistramente quelle di una personcina a noi tanto cara


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Ho visto il dibattito su Rai Uno solo per farmi 4 risate. Ma quanto sono bravi a fare promesse su promesse. Meglio di Zelig.


----------

